# Bpdoc



## frdude1000 (Jun 25, 2011)

What does BPDOC stand for?  I think it is an assessment term similar to what I learned-DCAP-BTLS.  Saw it on a youtube video...


----------



## Strap (Jun 25, 2011)

frdude1000 said:


> What does BPDOC stand for?  I think it is an assessment term similar to what I learned-DCAP-BTLS.  Saw it on a youtube video...



I had never seen that before either, but from a little googling it looks like you're right, it's an assessment acronym meaning:

Bleeding, Pain, Deformities, Open wounds, Crepitus

Here's a trauma skill sheet that uses BPDOC:

www.emsblueboard.com/emt_skills/Trauma_Assessment.pd


----------

